# [Request] Realtek High Definition Audio Pin Configuration



## paulushe (Nov 8, 2020)

Hi community,

Somehow my laptop's (Dell XPS 15 9560) speaker stops working, however, headphone jack and microphone works. I figured out that a BIOS mod that I did must be messing around with the pin config.

I managed to restore my speaker by overriding the pin configurations, which is easy to do with the Windows' built-in UAA driver (by modifying the registry entries under the `PinConfigOverrideVerbs` key in `HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4d36e96c-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}`).

Nevertheless, I want to use Realtek's HD audio driver, as it produces slightly better sound quality via headphone jack. I figured out that I can configure that as well with the Realtek HDA driver test utility (thank you @alan-finote.170292 !). As I've found out however, the changes are not persistent on reboot. I think to persist this change, I have to use a `hdacfg.dat` file. I've tried to open this file in hex editor and indeed we can see the pin configurations ("ADIP" + 4 bytes node ID + 4 bytes pin verb + 8 unknown bytes). Now, I don't know what those 8 unknown bytes mean, and I believe I'll need a software called `hdacfg.exe` (or "Realtek High Definition Audio Pin Configuration") to dump my existing pin configs as well as creating the proper `hdacfg.dat` file.

If anyone has this software, I'd be really grateful. Thank you.


----------

